# Pigs in the news



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

Tonight on Local 4 Detroit.


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow! Interesting report. I am eternally skeptical of anything in the media. They made it sound like they were roaming the hoods of Detroit. I am not surprised to see Nugent speaking out on this issue. He has skin in the game. However, if the pig population ever get out of control that it affects other gaming species, he also has the means to go back to his other ranch in Texas and hunt while many of us just try to find a small patch of habitat that is not overrun with orange every season. 

I have yet to spot any around Ann Arbor, but to be able to kill that group in Chelsea must mean there are plenty more where that cam from. Wouldn't it be interesting if they were refugees for Ted's Porkslam? I guess only genetic testing would determine for sure.


----------

